# Dark Muscovado - Profile



## BenH (14/1/07)

Does anyone know the correct profile for Dark Muscovado sugar (Billingtons)?

At the moment, I have it set at the following in Beersmith:

Colour 850 EBC
Potential 1.036
Dry Yield 78.3%

One of the reasons I'm asking is that Beersmith says that Molasses is only 160 EBC - is this right?

Cheers in advance, BenH.


----------

